# Best body of water



## Jmoses1

This is all about the lake or river where you have had the best action.
Since I'm PA I've had the best pike action in the Shenango River and the best Muskie action at Pymatuning Lake.


----------



## njsimonson

Pike - Devils Lake, ND
Muskie - Big Detroit Lake, MN (only Muskie lake I've ever fished)


----------



## ForeverAngler

Pike- St. Lawrence

Muskie- Ottawa River


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The St. Lawrence is world known as a musky lake isn't it?


----------



## WAVEWALKER2006

try some of the lesser names .out of the way ,small lakes, fore pike an muskies in pa. they dont get fished as hard. im from west pa


----------



## ForeverAngler

Chris Hustad said:


> The St. Lawrence is world known as a musky lake isn't it?


It's a river, but however, in a way, yes. It's no where near the fishery it once was. The world record muskie, a 69lb 15oz fish, came from the St. Lawrence. As with every record, there are always complaints and people trying to disprove it. This happens with every record and always will. Given the size of the river system and the amount of forage coupled with the large varying amount of structure, it comes as no surprise that it produced a fish of that size. 50+lb fish come from there every year.

http://www.1000islandsfishing.com/01PGGeneral.htm

Just one of the many charters who boats monsters every year.

Again, it is not the fishery it once was. Many many fish were killed back in the 40's and 50's. About 3 years ago it showed that the muskie population was back on the upswing, but VHS has hit the great lakes region and muskies are on the of 37 species heavily affected by the virus.

Those are some of the reasons I wouldn't put the St. Lawrence at the top for muskies. I put the Ottowa river there because it's the only place I have ever caught a muskie. By statistics I would have to say either the St. Lawrence or Dryberry lake are the 2 best muskie fishing spots in the world.


----------



## Acer

Chris Hustad said:


> The St. Lawrence is world known as a musky lake isn't it?


The In-Fisherman in one of their musky vids talked a lot about this. Pluse in past issues of Musky Hunter mag they have talked about the deep water trolling methods. As of last time I looked, the Zebras that are in there have cleaned the water allowing for weeds to grow very deep (30 ft in places).

But for me Leech Lake and Detroit Lakes have shown me some good times.


----------



## toolman

I would say my best pike fishing has also been on the St. Lawrence although even for pike its not what it used to be-the last few years it seems the clearer water has pushed the fish out of the bays faster in the spring and deeper. I have only recently started fishing seriously for muskies and have been fishing close to home in the Susquehanna River.


----------



## ForeverAngler

Spent a week at the St. Lawrence. No fish caught. Not one, nothing but gobies and perch, ie, bait.

But, here's the kicker and an example of the fish in the waters there. There was a 40" muskie in less than 3 feet of water at the marina for the campground I was camping at, and he was there all week. Not catchable by any means either, shiners were promptly ignored. There was also a smaller 16-18" fish there the first day, but he disappeared.


----------



## USAlx50

Mille lacs is at or near the top as far as I know for #'s of 50" plus fish caught. Hate to say it too because it has become a highly pressured lake and the cat has been out of the bag for a while now. I grew up with it as my home lake and the muskies used to be downright stupid out there. Only had time to toss muskie lures once this summer and stuck a 48" at sunset out there.


----------

